# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Bikepark Bratislava - Rohatka

## georg

Hallo,

habe mit der Sufu merkwürdigerweise keinen eigenen Thread gefunden, darum mach´ ich jetzt mal einen Bratislava - Rohatka - Thread.

Geht um die Downhill/Freeridestrecke in Bratislava, was ja bekanntlich Wien sehr nahe ist (in etwa die gleiche Fahrzeit wie zum Semmering je nachdem von wo in Wien man startet).

Homepage: rohatka.bikemagazin.sk/

Weiß jemand ab wann die offen haben? Die schreiben was von Skisaison bis 30. APRIL?? Oder kann man auch in der Skisaison fahren?

----------


## Koeni

Hab mir mal das Video angeschaut(das rechte). Sieht echt gut aus. Aber womit haben die denn die Bäume gepolstert? Mit nem Stückchen Pappe? Mehr is da ja nicht.

----------


## lichti

Da liegt schon noch etwas an Schnee

Webcam beim Sessellift
banm.skbiz.sk/lanovka/kamery.htm

Immerhin fährt der lift...

----------


## mantra

Im IBC gabs mal ein paar Vids davon. Hat ganz nett ausgesehen.

----------


## Daywalker

Ja sehr geil  :Embarrassment:   Da wirds ja echt mal wieder Zeit meine Oma zu besuchen  :Big Grin:

----------


## manfred

wär mal interessant, ob noch schnee liegt :-)

----------


## georg

Also ich war letzten Montag auf Durchreise/Vorbeifahrt in Bratislava, aber hatte keine Ahnung wo das ist und keinen Plan.. aber viel Schnee hab ich dort in der Gegend nicht mehr gesehen.

----------


## schnur

schaut gut aus. 
1,9km lang
220 höhenmeter

wäre mit ca 150km von uns eine echt feine alternative.
A22 dann A4 und bei Fischamend bis Hainburg.

----------


## pagey

also wir waren gestern in bratislava und es lag im flachen scho n noch a weng schnee, deswegen is anzunehmen dass auf dem hügerl dort schon noch einiges von dem weissen zeug rumliegt.....aber allzu lang wirds nimmer dauern hoff ich  :Smile: 

es is zwar extrem nahe bei wien aber trotzdem zaaaht sich die fahrt dahin immer ziemlich...weil der grossteil so nervige bundesstrassen san..wenns a dicke autobahn gäbe wien-bratislava wär ma in 45min. dort...so ists das doppelte

----------


## lichti

> wär mal interessant, ob noch schnee liegt :-)


brauchst da ja nur es bild auf da webcam anschaun  :Twisted:  

nachdem die sessln sich dort am nachmittag bewegt ham, wird schätz i mal live sein

----------


## georg

:EEK!:  


> so ists das doppelte


  :EEK!:  1,5Std. nach Bratislava?? ich hab letztens vom 23sten 1 Stunde gebraucht und war ziemlich beladen und bin deshalb ned schnell gefahren.. und auf der Bundesstraße hinter einem LKW. Von der Autbahn bis kurz vor Hainburg. Normalerweise fahren wir ned mehr als 50min meistens 45min.
Trotzdem, die Bundesstraße zaht sich, da hast recht.
Mal umgekehrt: pagey sagt man braucht länger als ich behaupte..  :Mr. Red:

----------


## pagey

hoppla.....du hast scho recht...ich rechne fälschlicherweise immer bis zur bmx halle und die is nochmal ca. 30m ausserhalb von bratislava...stunde stimmt also eh  :Wink:  sorry für die verwirrung.....wird dann aber bis zur dh strecke auch a stückl längern dauern als bis downtown-BA  :Smile:

----------


## fedi

bei google-earth kannst schon mal eine streckenvorbesichtigung machen...

----------


## georg

Gestern abends: Grenzübergang Berg - Wien (Auffahrt Tangente): 38min ohne Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung und inkl. 7min lähmenden Hutfahrer vor mir.

Ich wollte gestern eigentlich die Strecke ansehen, aber es war schon zu spät und zu dunkel.

----------


## georg

Habe per Mail gefragt, ab wann sie offen haben und ob es Tageskarten/Saisonkarten gibt:




> Hi,
> we haven`t fixed a date yet for the season start. It depends on the conditions on the track.
> Now is there snow cover. So I predict that maybe in the middle of April there will be good conditions for riding.
> After the snow melts we will also do some reconstruction of the track.
> But, if you are in a hurry  you can try it now.  The chair lift is operational every day.
> But if you want to ride in good conditions than I suggest mid April and it should be ok.
> 
> Oh yes, on 23.4 if the weather is fine (no rain)  we are holding a small opening day.
> The chair lift will be free for the whole day and at the start of the track - Rohatka -  there will be an information booth open from 10:30 till 15:00.
> ...


 :Smile:

----------


## pagey

klingt gut....hab vor dort in der woche vorm aspang rennen paar mal hinzufahren..würde sich mit mitte april genau ausgehen  :Smile:

----------


## Enjoy

Hi bikers,  :Mrgreen:  
here are a few answers about our track Rohatka.

We haven`t fixed a date yet for the bike season start. It depends on the conditions on the track. Now is there snow cover. So I predict that maybe in the middle of April there will be good conditions for riding.
After the snow melts we will also do some reconstruction of the track.
But, if you are in a hurry  :Smile:  you can try it now.  The chair lift is operational every day. Otherwise if you want to ride in good conditions than I suggest mid April and it should be ok.

On 23.4 if the weather is fine (no rain)  we are holding a small opening day.
The chair lift will be free for the whole day and at the start of the track - Rohatka -  there will be an information booth open from 10:30 till 15:00.
There will also be information about the Slovak MTB portal bikemagazin.sk, about our track and also others informations about the bikes.

Tickets. The chair lift owner is the city so there is little bit problem to clear them, they should do some day tickets.
But I think in future there will be such an option. Until now you can buy a ticket for one ride at the price of 60 sk.

Have nice day.

----------


## exkremento

> Hallo,
> 
> habe mit der Sufu merkwürdigerweise keinen eigenen Thread gefunden, darum mach´ ich jetzt mal einen Bratislava - Rohatka - Thread.
> 
> Geht um die Downhill/Freeridestrecke in Bratislava, was ja bekanntlich Wien sehr nahe ist (in etwa die gleiche Fahrzeit wie zum Semmering je nachdem von wo in Wien man startet).
> 
> Homepage: rohatka.bikemagazin.sk/
> 
> Weiß jemand ab wann die offen haben? Die schreiben was von Skisaison bis 30. APRIL?? Oder kann man auch in der Skisaison fahren?


da ich der slowakischen sprache in etwa so mächtig bin, wie der deutschen kann ich dir diesbezüglich gerne weiterhelfen, sollte sich das problem im verlauf des threads nicht bereits gelöst haben.. (habe nicht wirklich weitergelesen)

Prevádzková doba lanovky počas vianoc:
24.12 od 10:00-14:00h
25.12 od 10:00-16:00h
26.12 od 10:00-16:00h
31.12 od 10:00-14:00h
1.1.2006 od 10:00-16:00h

Momentálne lanovka nepremáva až od 6.12.2005.
Premáva denne v zimnej prevádzke (6.12.2005-30.4.2006) od 10:00 do 16:00hod.
Cena lístka za jednu jazdu je 60,- sk.

d.h. inner wintersaison ist der betrieb täglich von 6.12-30.4 von 10-16 uhr.. pro fahrt kostet das ticket 60 kronen

----------


## Enjoy

if you take a closer look on the web site rohatka.bikemagazin.sk/ there is in upper right corner UK flag and if you click there you will get english version  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Schade nur, daß sich das Opening am 23.4 mit Aspang deckt.

@wutzi: Danke, aber das hat sich bereits gelöst.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## christian

> But, if you are in a hurry  you can try it now.  The chair lift is operational every day.



hi jungs!

da der nette herr aus bratislava nun diesen satz geschrieben hat werden wir versuchen am samstag oder sonntag dort hinzufahren. mal schaun wies dort ausschaut. bin schon gespannt und vorallem schon seit 8 monaten auf keinem dh-biker mehr gesessen.

----------


## manfred

sehr gut, bin schon auf nen bericht gespannt. hab leider noch kein downhiller, sonst würd ich mitkommen...

werd in aspang ein bissl fahren gehen ;-)

----------


## der koch

das hört sich mal gut an, wieviel sind 60 sk?

----------


## christian

60,-SK sind 1euro60

----------


## pagey

:Cry:   :Cry:   i hab a no kan dh'ler...aber sobald das ding rollt bin ich dabei...

für 8 monate kein dh-fahren hast dich aber ganz gut ghalten wie man am avatar erkennn kann  :Smile:

----------


## christian

hat morgen samstag jemand lust mit mir nach bratislava zu fahren???
ich hab aber wahrscheinlich kein auto zur verfügung!

----------


## christian

wir waren heute in bratislava!!!
sehr schone strecke dort kann ich nur sagen...nicht schwer zu fahren aber macht spaß...auch für freerider sehr gut geeignet!!!

----------


## georg

Kann mich dem christian nur anschließen. Sehr fein, Top-Zustand aber auch sehr kurz, relativ flach und einfach. Ist halt ein Freeride aber wirklich schön angelegt. Fast alle Hindernisse (bis auf das sehr gut genützte Steinfeld) künstlich, alles kann umfahren werden. Für Wiener und so sicherlich ein Tip, eine weitere Anfahrt wird sich eher weniger lohnen. Rennfahrer und Schöckel-Liebhaber werden dort imho eher nicht glücklich.

In der Kürze liegt zwar die Würze, aber 60Kronen pro Fahrt ist dann wenn man etwas Gas gibt schon happig. Zum Lift muß man eine sehr sanfte Steigung auf der Straße fahren.

Bild: Steinfeld

Bild: Das grüne Zeug ist wirklich ein Baumschutz und keine Sicherung.

Bild: Und immer gibts &#180;nen "Oida-wo-is-da-scheiß-Chickenway"

Bild: Nette Idee das mit der Wurzel..  :Smile: 

Bild: Und wenn mir jetzt noch jemand sagen könnt, ob ich da durch ein Fahrverbot durch bin, wäre das nett. Hab ja keine Ahnung was auf dem Schildchen steht.  :Confused:  Werden von 9-19.00 alle Autofahrer die das Verbot mißachten standrechtlich erschossen oder heißt das ausgenommen von 9-19.00?? Wenn man da ned zum Lift fahren dürfte wäre das verdammt blöde und würde den Spaß dort extremst vermiesen.

edit: Bilder hochladen vergessen.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## georg

Noch was zum Anschauen. Das Steinfeld. Wirkt auf den Photos viel länger als in echt.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## christian

wir haben wegen dem fahrverbot am samstag schon strafe bezahlt. das fahrverbot gilt am wochenende und an feiertagen! unter der woche darf man bis zum lift fahren. es gibt aber auch noch eine andere möglichkeit zum lift zu kommen wo man auch am wochenende fahren darf. man fährt dann auf der anderen seite den berg hoch also direkt zum sender. dort gibts dann einen parkplatz von dem es nicht weit ist bis zur bergstation vom lift bzw zum start.

@georg: wann wart ihr dort? schöne fotos!

----------


## christian

achja: unter der woche kann man dann auch von ende der strecke bis zum lift einen eigenen schuttle einrichten. hab wir so gemacht man muss halt nur ein geeignetes auto haben und genug leute sein die sich dann abwechseln. wir waren zu sechst und haben dem fedi seinen bus genommen und das hat super funktioniert.

----------


## georg

Ich war heute dort. Daher auch keine Strafe.  :Mr. Red:  

Aber das ist echt mies. Wie kann man nur ein Fahrverbot zu einem Lift einrichten!  :Confused:  



Sowas habe ich befürchtet






Dh. die rot eingezeichnete Straße ist am Wochenende Fahrverbot und die grün eingezeichnete ist ok.

Die Parkplatzsituation ist ja extremst besch...eiden.

Beim anderen Zufahrtsweg steht man dann oben nicht weit von der Bergstation entfernt. Das geht.

Werde da nächstes Wochenende wieder hindüsen. Mittwochs fahr ich wieder dort vorbei und bin versucht mein Rad mitzunehmen.. leider werde ich vermutlich keine Zeit zum Fahren haben.  :Confused: 

Dadurch das das Ding so flach und kurz ist, ist vermutlich auch das Hinauffahren auf der danebenliegenden Forststraße kein Problem (und das in diesem Forum  :Lol:  ) vorausgesetzt man hat keinen reinrassigen Downhiller.

----------


## FUXL

nehmen die dort teuros, oder muss man wechseln?
bin nicht abgeneigt am we mal einen tag hochzufahren von st.pölten aus.

sprünge schaun ja recht fein aus.

mfg
Fuxl

----------


## Envy

Wie siehts mit der Bahnverbindung aus? - sprich wie weit ist der Bahnhof von der Strecke entfernt?

----------


## Bruchpilot

Dort musst wechseln, die nehmen nämlich keine Euro.

Geht aber ganz easy an der Grenze.
Haben 20 Euronen gewechselt und da sind sich dann die Lift- und
Strafgebühren ausgegangen.

----------


## Tom

Haben am Weekend die Helmkamera mal ausgetestet wie wir in Bratislava waren ,das Ergebnis könnt ihr euch bei den DH-Luschen (www.dh-luschen.com ) in der Videosektion downloaden .  :Wink:

----------


## georg

Hm.. bissi höher einstellen. Wieviel Bilder/sek sind das? Das wirkt so zerhackt..?? Wer war da aller dort?

----------


## sorris

kann man da die strecke auch mitm HT runterfahren?

----------


## manfred

naja, die welt is des video net grad...

strecke ist easy mitn hardtail zu befahren, es gibt überall großzügige chickenways.

----------


## michael

> Haben am Weekend die Helmkamera mal ausgetestet wie wir in Bratislava waren ,das Ergebnis könnt ihr euch bei den DH-Luschen (www.dh-luschen.com ) in der Videosektion downloaden .


Gemessen am Preis der Kamera bin ich ziemlich enttäuscht von der Qualität der Bilder.
Auch die Farben sind schlecht. Hat die Miniket so einen miesen Videochip?
Und das mit der geringen Bildwiederholrate nervt auch ziemlich.
Schade eigentlich, weil "potcast your trail!" wäre schon interessant.

Ansonsten finde ich die Strecke in Bratislava macht ziemlich Spass (zu Saisonbeginn zumindest)

----------


## Tom

Würd das Video net überbewerten ist ja nur eine sehr komprimierte version ,das orginal hat ca. 400Mb und ist natürlich um welten besser .
So schlimm find ich es übrigents garnet mal ,
Werden beim nächsten mal einiges ausprobieren aber im prinzip bin ich mit der cam sehr zufrieden und da geht siche rnoch einiges .
Müssen uns halt noch in die Software Welt der Videobearbeitung einarbeiten dann gibts auch brauchbare Endprodukte in vernünftiger Qualität .  :Wink:

----------


## Rooks

Näxtes Mal wirds sicher besseres Material geben, war mal quasi der Testlauf. Beste Kamerapositionen müssen erst gefunden werden, und mehr Material geschnitten werden. Um das ganze auch noch als dl erträglich zu machen muss eben böse komprimiert werden, das nächste mal werd ich 2 versionen zum dl bereitstellen, ansonsten kann die miniket schon was, man muss schon bedenken das sich das ganze bei einiger geschwindigkeit und erschütterung abspielt, für das sind die ergebnisse schon in ordnung, an verbesserungen wird gearbeitet  :Smile:

----------


## georg

Wegen Video: Deshalb habe ich ja gefragt, denn wenn Tom eine Kamera ersteht ist dieses Resultat eine Enttäuschung.  :Mr. Red: 

War heute wieder dort.  :Smile:  Bin wieder durch das Fahrverbot, und hab mich zum Lift gestellt. Entgegen der Versicherungen der Liftmenschen, daß der Lift heute läuft war er leider abgestellt. Hm.. also habe ich mir gedacht, ich probiere die Shuttlestrecke mal aus. Also ich neben dem Lift rauf.. HOPPLA! Totales Fahrverbot! Hm.. "hab nix g&#180;sehn" also Augen zu und durch. Ich fahre also neben dem Lift rauf, bin glücklich und zufrieden, biege um die letzte Kurve und.. SCHEISSE. Schranken. Naja. Mit 8 Betonanker befestigt, da könnte man die Muttern lösen, das Ding wegtragen.. aber ich habe kein Werkzeug dabei (Wahnsinn, ich ohne Werkzeug!!) und habe es gelassen. Also denke ich mir, suche ich die andere Auffahrt auf den Berg. Daher wieder zurück, am Lift vorbei, und rein nach Bratislava. Naja, aufgrund meines fabelhaften Orientierungssinnes *hüstel* ist es mir nach einer gröberen Stadtrundfahrt geglückt eine Straße zu finden die da raufführt. Ich fahre bei diversen Parkplätzen vorbei komme oben an und schlängle mich durch Massen von Polizisten in Zivil und Uniform die alle ganz böse und grimmig dreinschaun. Scheint ein hohes Tier gerade oben gewesen zu sein. Ich bin durch, fahre wieder um die Kurve und .. HOPPLA! Da ist ja der Schranken.  :Lol:  Daraufhin habe ich mir vorgestellt was die Unmassen von Polizisten gesagt hätten, wäre ich da durch den Schranken durch. *öm* Es hätte massiver Erklärungsbedarf bestanden.  :Mr. Red:  Naja, wie auch immer, ich umgedreht, diesmal an den Massen von grimmig dreinschauenden Kiwaran vorbei und stelle mich auf den Parkplatz, schlüpfe in das Gewand und bin dann 2x runter und die Forstsraße wieder rauf. Das hat mir nach eine kurzen Nacht und einen langen Arbeitstag gereicht und ich bin nach Wien.

Sodala. Für alle dies wissen wollen wie man da raufkommt.

Also von der Autobahn nach Brno fährt man bei der Ampelkreuzung geradeaus. Nicht nach links wie man auf der Karte als kürzesten Weg vermuten würde, denn der führt zum Fahrverbot. Leicht rechts fährt man unter einer Brücke durch und eine 12% Steigung hinauf. Oben sieht man rechts ein Krankenhaus. Dann kommt eine Ampel mit einer Fußgängerkreuzung und die nächste Ampel fährt man links hinauf. Ziemlich steil gehts es direkt nach der Kreuzung rechts und dann wird das Straßerl immer schmäler. Die ganzen Seitengassen sind meist gekennzeichnete Sackgassen man folgt dem Straßenverlauf. Ja, die schmale Straße ist richtig! Einmal macht die Straße eine 90&#176; Linkskurve, geradeaus geht es in eine Sackgasse. Die kleine niedliche Straße mündet dann in eine größere die ihr weiter hinauffahrt. Oben angelangt sucht ihr auch einen Parkplatz und fährt dann bei den komischen Haus (Restaurant? - Ich habe den Namen vergessen) vorbei wo ich mich nicht mehr hingetraut habe, wegen der Abschirmung durch die grimmigen Polizisten.  :Smile: 

Die größere Straße ist um vieles länger. Glaubts mirs, ich hab da einige Varianten durchprobiert.  :Smile:  Die ist nur besser wenn ihr von Zilina kommt.

----------


## christian

warum war der lift heut zu???
das wäre die frage die wirklich interessiert!!! dersollte doch immer fahren!
hast du auch zur liftstation hingeschaut? waren da keine leute?

----------


## georg

Doch da waren Leute aber ich spreche nicht gut genug slowakisch um denen entlocken zu können wieso der Lift nicht gegangen ist. Probiert hab ichs.. Könnt eventuell mit dem Auflauf der Polizei oben zu tun haben.. keine Ahnung.  :Musing:  

Wahrscheinlicher: Wie ich am Montag dort war, haben sie den Lift auch abgestellt (gehabt). Die dürften den nur aufdrehen wenn mehrere Leute kommen, weil er hat mich gefragt wieviele da mit sind.. waren Fußgänger auch noch da, daher wurde der Lift aktiviert.

War die Idee mitn Shutteln von euch oder habt ihr da gefragt?? Weil das Fahrverbot dort scheint generell zu sein ..

edit: Vielleicht sollten wir dort wieder eine Mail hinschreiben, mit diversen Fragen.

1. Parkplatzsituation bzw. Fahrverbot: Klar deklarieren wann und wo welches Fahrverbot gilt.
2. Lift: Wann läuft der Lift, unter der Woche nur bei Bedarf??

----------


## Tom

Also des Fahrverbot schreckt mich weniger ,man kann ja rauffahren (und somit zahlt man schon wieder eine Fahrt weniger) und oben parken .
Der Umweg ist nicht mehr als 5 Minuten und man steht fast neben dem Start .
Wann der Lift wäre allerdings schon intressant zu wissen ,am Sonntag ist es jedenfalls mühsam da wartest schon zimlich lang bis man beim Lift ist weil viele Ausflügler sind .

----------


## manfred

wennst oben parkst musst beim letzten mal halt wieder mitn lift rauffahren, herr gscheit  :Twisted:  

vielleicht meldet sich der visby ja noch, ist ein local und eh auch hier im forum unterwegs..

----------


## FUXL

> Sodala. Für alle dies wissen wollen wie man da raufkommt.
> 
> Also von der Autobahn nach Brno fährt man bei der Ampelkreuzung geradeaus. Nicht nach links wie man auf der Karte als kürzesten Weg vermuten würde, denn der führt zum Fahrverbot. Leicht rechts fährt man unter einer Brücke durch und eine 12% Steigung hinauf. Oben sieht man rechts ein Krankenhaus. Dann kommt eine Ampel mit einer Fußgängerkreuzung und die nächste Ampel fährt man links hinauf. Ziemlich steil gehts es direkt nach der Kreuzung rechts und dann wird das Straßerl immer schmäler. Die ganzen Seitengassen sind meist gekennzeichnete Sackgassen man folgt dem Straßenverlauf. Ja, die schmale Straße ist richtig! Einmal macht die Straße eine 90° Linkskurve, geradeaus geht es in eine Sackgasse. Die kleine niedliche Straße mündet dann in eine größere die ihr weiter hinauffahrt. Oben angelangt sucht ihr auch einen Parkplatz und fährt dann bei den komischen Haus (Restaurant? - Ich habe den Namen vergessen) vorbei wo ich mich nicht mehr hingetraut habe, wegen der Abschirmung durch die grimmigen Polizisten. 
> 
> Die größere Straße ist um vieles länger. Glaubts mirs, ich hab da einige Varianten durchprobiert.  Die ist nur besser wenn ihr von Zilina kommt.



das ehist man fährt einmal übern berg drüber links hinten herum und bleibt bei da talstation stehen?

und wir sollen die auf der karte rechts eingezeichnete gelbe strasse fahren?
rohatka.bikemagazin.sk/index.php?lang=en

werd am samstag oben anzutreffen sein!

mfg
Fuxl

----------


## Bruchpilot

Wir haben den Polozisten gefragt, bei dem wir die Strafe bezahlt haben.

Der hat uns gesagt, dass man nur Sam Son und Feiertags dort nicht
fahren darf.

----------


## christian

@shuttle: wir haben ja nicht so wie du anstatt mit dem lift zu fahren geshuttlet sondern wir haben das stück zwischen ende vom dh-track bis zum lift geschuttlet...ich mein aalso die andernhalb kilometer auf der asphaltstrasse.
ich hab den kerl der auch hier schreibt schon ein paarmal auf der strecke getroffen und mit ihm auf schon einiges besprochen.
derlift sollte immer fahren und wenn er gerade steht weil keiner fahren will dann drehen die auf sobald man zum lift hingeht...kann natürlich bei ddir eine ausnahme gewesen sein wegen der polizei.
das fahrverbot das unten an der strasse steht wo man quasi aus der eigentlichen stadt raus fährt und in den wald rein(wo auch der lange zusatz unter der tafel steht) das ist ein fahrverbot das nur am wochenende gilt. hat uns auch der polizist erklärt der uns deshalb gestraft hat.
die strasse wo du hochgefahren bist das ist ne verbindungsstrasse zwischen sende un lift. da bin ich auch noch nie gefahre aber der oli weil er irgendwo errumgekurvt ist und den lift nicht gefunden hat. diese strasse ist gesperrt wahrscheinlich deshalb damit man da nicht den ganzen tag im kreis fahren kann;-)

@parkplatzsituation: weiß nicht was es da für ne situation gibt...lässt einfach dein auto dort stehen wo die strecke aus ist...da gibt ha genug platz und möglichkeiten...

----------


## Tom

Nö muß i net da holt mich wer !!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## christian

> Nö muß i net da holt mich wer !!!


von was redst denn du jetzt???

----------


## michael

Hab eben diesen Tip bekommen.
Livecam Bratislava: www.lanovky.sk/?page=str&str=bratislava
und dann auf Lanovka nazivo.
Gebt aber angeblich nur mit MS IE.
Kann man aber mehrere Kameras anwählen und ist Bild in Echtzeit.
Da sieht man auch ob der Lift gerade fährt oder nicht. 
Ach ja: bei Log In einfach auf OK drücken

----------


## georg

Wegen Parkplatzsituation: Sorry Tom, aufgrund meiner überdurchschnittlichen Dummheit habe ich nicht kapiert, daß die Aussage über das Fahrverbot bereits die offizielle Version ist. Danke an christian für die Aufklärung. Das mitn Shutteln habe ich falsch verstanden.. weiß auch nicht wieso.. steht eh eindeutig in christians Post.  :Mr. Red: 

@Fuxl: Nein, du bleibst da bei der Bergstation stehen.

Nochmals im Anhang die Anfahrroute.

1. grüner Punkt: Grenzübergang Berg
2. grüner Punkt: Rechts abfahren auf die Autobahn Richtung Brno.
Diese Autobahn wird dann zu einer normalen Straße
3. Bei der Ampel geradeaus fahren
4. Auf der rechten Seite seht ihr ein Krankenhaus.
5. Bei der Ampel links hinauf
6. Oben stehenbleiben und glücklich sein.. der Weg zum Lift führt links neben dem Restaurant vorbei.. nicht zum Best Western Hotel oder zum schicken Sender fahren.
Wenn ihr geradeaus fährt kommt ihr auf die Straße die hinunterführt und die durch einen Schranken gesperrt ist. Vorher kommt ihr an einer Wiese vorbei wo ein Schlepplift raufgeht.

edit:
Die violett eingezeichnete Straße ist am Wochenende Fahrverbot.
Die gelb eingezeichnete Straße ist generelles Fahrverbot.
Beim "L" ist die Talstation vom Lift.
Der Lift im rot eingerandeten Kreis ist nur ein Schlepper.

nochn edit: Unter der Woche ist wohl die violett eingezeichnete Straße besser. Einfach gewohnter bei der Talstation zu stehen.  :Mr. Red:

----------


## christian

die anfahrt zur talstation ist auch um einiges einfacher als zur bergstation allerdings nur unter der woche zu gebrauchen (wo schon gesagt wegen fahrverbot am wochenende!)
anfahrt: grenzübergang-autobahn-erste abfahrt richtung brno-wird zur normalen 4spurigen strasse- bei erster ampel links-dann gleich erste ausfahrt namens "zelezna-studnika"-kreisverkehr schreg links weg-durch das fahrverbot(nur unter der woche!!!)-bis zum nächsten kreisverkehr(platz=buffets ander seite) dort ist das ende des dh-tracks-wwenn man die strasse gerade weiterfährt kommt man zur talstation dort sind aber keine parkmöglichkeiten!

ich denk so sollts jeder finden.
wenn ihr am wochenende oder an feiertagen hinfahrt dann die beschreibung von georg verwenden(wegen dem fahrverbot bei meiner beschreibung)

----------


## georg

> dort sind aber keine parkmöglichkeiten!


 Es ist dort kein dezitierter Parkplatz, aber man kann sich auf der Straße die zur Bergstation hinaufgeht an den Rand stellen. Wie ich jetzt unter der Woche 2x dort war, war da immer genug Platz.

----------


## FUXL

waren heute dort.

alles extresmt billig. hab mit spritkosten nichtmal 20euro verbraucht für nen ganzen tag biken und auch noch beim mäci

strecke is ganz ok, nur oben taugts ma nee wirklich...zache geschicht. dafür entschädigt aber der extremst flowige untere teil nach der wiesen querung.

sprünge sind ganz nett, aber teilweise a bissi deplatziert irgendwie. dort wos steil is und man viel schwung hat, sind die sprünge extremst kurz so das mas voll anbremsen muss (vor der wiesen querung) und dort wos eben oder leicht bergauf geht bauens mächtige doubles hin (nachn start, bzw das große gap gegen ende)

das wurzel ding von dem umgestürzten baum is ganz intrisannt. beim ersten versuch hab ich gleich an gschieten köpfler runtergamcht, danach hats mich nimma gfreut. so hab ich noch a herausforderung fürs nächste mal! *gg*

@georg dei wegbeschreibung is supa! haben gleich hingefunden! DANKE
nur in lift selber hama ned glei gfunden *gg*

----------


## Kleine

Grüß euch!

Ich bin hier neu im Forum (unschwer zu erkennen ;-))

Was ich so gelesen hab klingt das ja ganz nett... inwiefern ist der Park auch für Anfänger geeignet? 
Irgendwo hats geheißen, dass man die meisten Sprünge etc. umfahren kann, stimmt das?

Lg, Kleine

----------


## Rooks

> Grüß euch!
> 
> Ich bin hier neu im Forum (unschwer zu erkennen ;-))
> 
> Was ich so gelesen hab klingt das ja ganz nett... inwiefern ist der Park auch für Anfänger geeignet? 
> Irgendwo hats geheißen, dass man die meisten Sprünge etc. umfahren kann, stimmt das?
> 
> Lg, Kleine


Kannst Dir bei uns mal das Video downloaden um einen Eindruck von der Strecke zu bekommen, is auch für Anfänger geeignet da die Strecke insgesamt relativ flach ist und alle schwierigeren Steinpassagen und Sprünge zu umfahren sind.

----------


## Kleine

> Kannst Dir bei uns mal das Video downloaden um einen Eindruck von der Strecke zu bekommen, is auch für Anfänger geeignet da die Strecke insgesamt relativ flach ist und alle schwierigeren Steinpassagen und Sprünge zu umfahren sind.


Jo... hab ich ma grad angeschaut..... ich glaub da gibts nur ein gewaltiges Problem: Was mach ich, damit ich da nicht überfahren werde vom Rest??? (eine Warnweste anziehn?!  :Big Grin:  )

Lg

----------


## pAz

hab mir grad das video von den DH-Luschen angschaut und die strecke schaut echt geil aus!

noch mehr fasziniert mich aber die fahrweise,schönes tempo

----------


## georg

> eine Warnweste anziehn?!


  :Lol:   :Mr. Red:  Gute Idee.. mach ich in Zukunft auch..  :Mr. Red:

----------


## Kleine

> Gute Idee.. mach ich in Zukunft auch..

 Ich glaub wennst dir in Ruhe eine Stelle anschaun willst is es gar ned so leicht, wenn alle in so einem Tempo anbrausen....  
Darum zumindest optisch Akzente setzen!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sorris

> Jo... hab ich ma grad angeschaut..... ich glaub da gibts nur ein gewaltiges Problem: Was mach ich, damit ich da nicht überfahren werde vom Rest??? (eine Warnweste anziehn?!  )
> 
> Lg


 ganz rechts fahren  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## schnur

die strecke gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut. ist zwar nicht die längste, aber hat einen geilen flow. waren ja letzten sonntag dort und haben 2x hinaufgeschoben. nicht weil uns fad war, sondern weil dort eine art eröffnung war und sich ganz bratislava beim lift angestellt hat  :Weep:  da gratislift 
in 2 wochen bin ich wieder dort. wahrscheinlich am samstag (07.04)

----------


## sorris

hey, leute, falls einer dorthin fährt und eine mitfahrgelegenheit sich bietet, könnt ihr euch bitte melden, ich zahl auch den sprit, das wär super

----------


## Kleine

> ganz rechts fahren


 :Stick Out Tongue:  

Wenn ma so ein Lulu wie ich is is es scho schwer...... aber umgekehrt, wie wird man besser?

----------


## storma

@ kleine
Fahren fahren fahren

----------


## sorris

> Wenn ma so ein Lulu wie ich is is es scho schwer...... aber umgekehrt, wie wird man besser?


am bisamberg bei wien üben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rooks

> hab mir grad das video von den DH-Luschen angschaut und die strecke schaut echt geil aus!
> 
> noch mehr fasziniert mich aber die fahrweise,schönes tempo


Ich hab das Video gemacht, und kann dir daher sagen dass die aufnahme das ganze viel schneller aussehen lässt als es wirklich ist.

Übrigens hab ich heut ein zweites video upgeloaded das zum dl bereit steht.
ist zwar kurz, man sieht aber das ganze mal aus anderer perspektive,

Ausserdem kann man meinen ersten Versuch den Sprung über diesen gefällten Baum zu machen bewundern  :Smile:

----------


## sorris

link?

edit: hoppla, hab schon, nicht logisch gedacht

----------


## FUXL

> Ich hab das Video gemacht, und kann dir daher sagen dass die aufnahme das ganze viel schneller aussehen lässt als es wirklich ist.
> 
> Übrigens hab ich heut ein zweites video upgeloaded das zum dl bereit steht.
> ist zwar kurz, man sieht aber das ganze mal aus anderer perspektive,
> 
> Ausserdem kann man meinen ersten Versuch den Sprung über diesen gefällten Baum zu machen bewundern



dein erster versuch sah wesentlich besser aus als meiner! *gg* hab so an richtigen köpfla rutner gemacht!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## grunzl

weiss jemand ob der park zur zeit, und vor allem heute, offen hat und der lift in betrieb ist?

----------


## willi

Hallo!

Will mal den Thread wieder puschen!

War irgendwer mal dort in letzter Zeit?

Ich würde gerne mal hinfahren, aber ich will auch nicht  umsonst den Weg machen.

----------


## ski-grexi

Würd mich auch interessieren!
Vom Wetter täts ja schon passen!

----------


## druelli

Griess eng,

aus gegebenem Anlass grab ich mal diesen Thread wieder aus. Ich war gestern mit einem Kumpel mal dort um zu sehen was da so abgeht:
Die Strecke ist rund 1,9 km lang und bietet einiges an Abwechslung und diverse Herausforderungen, wobei ich mir bei einigen Sprüngen nicht sicher bin wie man die überleben soll, was aber nichts zu sagen hat da ich nicht so der hüpfer bin. 
Der Sessellift ist "alt" und ziemlich langsam und wir mussten Gestern bis zu einer halben Stunde anstehen. Das gute daran, wir mussten nichts bezahlen, warum auch immer.
Wenn man den unteren Parkplatz verwendet muss man ca. 2km zum Sessellift kurbeln was nicht ganz ohne ist, entweder man ist danach schön warm gefahren oder völlig im Eck.  :Smile: 
Es gibt an der Bergstation auch Parkplätze nur wussten wir das bei der Anfahrt noch nicht, diese sind aber wesentlich näher an der Bergstation und dem Einstieg in den Trail.
Die Liftmanschaft und die Mädels im Restaurant waren alle sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit, das selbe gilt für die vielen Locals die sich dort tummelten.

Im Grossen und Ganzen eine hübsche Alternative wenn der Semmering noch oder wieder geschlossen hat. An Sonn- und Feiertagen und hübschem Wetter kann die Warterei am Lift allerdings etwas langweilig werden.

Coole Sache die die Jungs aus Bratislave da hingezimmert haben, sowas sollte es in mehreren Städten geben.

Dany

----------


## czeckson

Schen Tog,

War heute im Bikepark am Koliba/Rohatka.
Lift ist jetzt nur mehr Fr. - So. in Betrieb.
Der Typ vom Shop in Bratislava hat gerade die Strecke vom Laub befreit.
Bzgl. der Sprünge muß ich mich meinem Vorredner/schreiber anschließen,
bin aber Anfänger.

Max

----------


## czeckson

Ich schon wieder.
Kleiner Nachtrag: war heute (Freitag) mit meiner
Family (Frau + 2 Kinder) wieder dort:
Bergfahrt kostet 3 EUR.
Lift läuft jetzt Do. - So. Immer zur vollen Stunde wird
bei Bedarf aufgedreht. Man kann also nach 1 Ride
entweder bißchen Chillen oder den Naturlehrpfad 
raufradeln und nochmal fahren, bevor die Stunde rum ist.

----------


## 1210

war gestern dort, für das flachland hier im osten sehr ordentlich!
super nette leute, coole strecke und brutal billig :Smile: 

3x lift für 3,- , seiterl 0,80-  :Big Grin: 

öffnungszeiten zurzeit täglich 10 -18h!




> Schen Tog,
> 
> War heute im Bikepark am Koliba/Rohatka.
> Lift ist jetzt nur mehr Fr. - So. in Betrieb.
> *Der Typ vom Shop in Bratislava* hat gerade die Strecke vom Laub befreit.
> Bzgl. der Sprünge muß ich mich meinem Vorredner/schreiber anschließen,
> bin aber Anfänger.
> 
> Max


was ist das für ein shop? bitte um info

----------

